# Modificar carro de control remoto!



## titorra3000 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola a todos los que hacen posible este gran foro!! 
Bueno, fijense que se me vino a la mente si podria modificar el circuito de un carro de control remoto, basicamente lo que quiero que haga es lo siguiente:
1.- Invertir la rotacion en los motores, utilizaria un puente H.
2.- Hacer que el carro tenga dos velocidades, una lenta y una un poco mas rapida.
3.- Poder hacer que un motor gire en un sentido y el otro motor en el sentido contrario, con la finalidad de que el carro de vuelta.
Ahora mi pregunta es: ¿como acoplar estos circuitos para que que el carro funcione con las modificaciones?
muchas gracias... saludos!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola titorra3000

Si el circuito original tenia o tiene 3 funciones sería relativamente sencillo el modificarlo.

Analiza primero de cada función donde termina lo de control e inicia la etapa de potencia.
Separa esos puntos; ahí será donde conectes tus nuevos circuitos.

Has los circuitos para la primera de tus opciones –invertir rotación-
Luego la segunda y después la tercera.
En cada etapa prueba que funcione.
Etc, etc

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## titorra3000 (Jun 5, 2010)

Muchas gracias Mr Carlos, intentare eso que me dices, en caso de que me surga alguna otra duda te contactaré. gracias, saludos y... manos a la obra


----------

